# CAMERA SETTING for Firework - Your thoughts???



## Dylan777 (Jul 2, 2012)

I have never try taking picture of firework before and would like to give it a try this year.

I went through the 5D III manual last night, “B” mode seems to be a good choice.

What about you guys? How do you set your camera? Shutter & aperture etc?

Happy July 4th and be safe.
Dylan


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jul 2, 2012)

Bulb is waaaaaay too long. You want an exposure in the range of a few to several seconds. Just as with lightning and with flash, aperture controls exposure; shutter speed controls the length of the tracks. Base ISO is good.

The challenge for exposure with fireworks comes when you try to shoot more than just the fireworks themselves, like including upturned faces or the city skyline. There's even going to be a full moon low in the sky on the Fourth...if you can shoot the moon and the fireworks, fantastic, but good luck getting the exposure right....

Cheers,

b&


----------



## TC1006 (Jul 2, 2012)

Mark Wallace from AdoramaTV has great video for shooting fireworks. He recommends the following:

Use Tripod
Use Cable Release
Manual or Bulb Mode
Aperture - f10 (start from there and play with it).
Manual Focus (Just shy of Infinity)
ISO 100

I have used these before and got great results. Good Luck.


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 2, 2012)

I've done it sucessfully.... The urge is to have long tripod exposures such as 30 seconds, but keep in mind each individual burst of light from the fireworks, over time in the same area, will blow out your highlights... I've found 8 second exposures pretty good... captures good highlights... depending on the pace of the fireworks, you may get a lot or 1-2 bursts... If you are good, have the tripod locked down, and shoot a good base shot, you can with photoshop easily use a blend mode and bring in certain bursts you really like for a series of shots to make a really cool effect... Also... aperture... 5.6-8.... at that distance, most everything will be in focus anyways... Cable release is a good idea but at this length of exposure, camera shake from the pressing of the shutter will be minimal at best, lastly, low iso... 100-200...


----------



## Bob Howland (Jul 2, 2012)

TC1006 said:


> Mark Wallace from AdoramaTV has great video for shooting fireworks. He recommends the following:
> 
> Use Tripod
> Use Cable Release
> ...



I tend to use f5/6 to f/8 instead. One think I try to exclude are the lights from the rockets going vertical. I just want to get the burst when they reach altitude. That means that I use Bulb exclusively.

Another point is that the best pictures of fireworks are also pictures of a pretty landscape lit by fireworks. That means that you will probably have to be further back and higher, maybe a lot higher, than you might think.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 2, 2012)

I found 2-4 seconds is plenty. I did it handheld on backyard fireworks with my 15mm FE. I was pretty close. I'd use a tripod if I ever did it again. I used manual settings and determined the exposure by trial and error. Even then, I over exposed a little.

3.2 sec f/16 ISO 200 on 5D MK II with 15mm FE


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 2, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> I have never try taking picture of firework before and would like to give it a try this year.
> 
> I went through the 5D III manual last night, “B” mode seems to be a good choice.
> 
> ...



What about focus - on the lens, do we set to infinity??


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jul 2, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> What focus - on the lens, do we set to infinity??



Get there before dark (and maybe enjoy the sunset!), manually focus in such a way that includes the spot the fireworks will be launched from in the sharp plane of focus, and use a bit of gaffer's tape to be sure that the focus stays set throughout the night.

Anything other than that...well, good luck.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 3, 2012)

The thing I learned the hard way is that you really want to keep that ISO as low as possible. If your ISO is too high, the lights will look blown out and even blurry. 100 or 200 is plenty, f/8-f/11, focus at infinity if your lens is 24mm or shorter (I've shot at 35mm before too, at infinity) because those focal lengths have a relatively short distance to infinity. Play around with and have FUN with the exposure time! This stuff is reallly fun! My recommendation is to take any tips on here and go experiment for yourself.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 3, 2012)

bulb is absolutely the way to go
open the shutter at the start and close when the burst is done this gives you much more control of how it looks
fixed settings are way too random and also subject to heavy over or under exposure based on burst intensity


----------



## kdsand (Jul 3, 2012)

I watched mark at Adorama TV yesterday as a refresher.
I also use bulb mode primarily & as far as my settings they tend to very - though I do stay at 100 or 200 ISO and I chimp. Tethering a tablet makes focus a bit easier or quicker. 

My conundrum is where to shoot. I might try shooting from the dunes across the lake towards Chicago tomorrow night.


----------



## kdsand (Jul 3, 2012)

After being outside this evening.
:-[        
Mosquito spray 1st and formost!

Its darn hard to get a good shot when you're jumping around and twitching.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jul 3, 2012)

kdsand said:


> I watched mark at Adorama TV yesterday as a refresher.
> I also use bulb mode primarily & as far as my settings they tend to very - though I do stay at 100 or 200 ISO and I chimp. Tethering a tablet makes focus a bit easier or quicker.
> 
> My conundrum is where to shoot. I might try shooting from the dunes across the lake towards Chicago tomorrow night.



The full moon will be low on the horizon in the east southeast about the time that many fireworks displays will be going on.

From the vantage point I have in mind for the display over Tempe Town Lake, the moon will be perfectly in the frame. The problem, though, is that I'll almost certainly have to be shooting with the TS-E 24, and the moon won't fill up much of the frame. Far enough away to use something in the 150 - 200 mm range (which is fantastic for the moon), and I'd be in the middle of the freeway, and probably 150 feet above it to boot.

I suppose I could take a second body, but I'm worried enough about security giving me a hard time with one tripod as it is....

b&


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jul 3, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> bulb is absolutely the way to go
> open the shutter at the start and close when the burst is done this gives you much more control of how it looks
> fixed settings are way too random and also subject to heavy over or under exposure based on burst intensity



That works great if all you've got in the frame are airbursts. It doesn't work at all if you've got other elements in the frame, such as the upturned faces of the crowd, the skyline, the moon, etc.; in that case, you've got to do a bit of triangulation between picking the right aperture and ISO combination to expose the fireworks properly and the right shutter speed to expose the rest of the frame right, and hope that the shutter speed isn't too long or too short for the length of fireworks trails you want...at which point, you start adjusting ISO to get the non-fireworks exposed right, which means adjusting aperture again to bring the fireworks back in line...and it's right about then that you thank the gods that your camera has an LCD display so you know right then and there whether or not you've got the exposure and don't have to wait a couple days to get the film developed....

b&


----------



## @!ex (Jul 3, 2012)

This was my first real attempt at shooting fireworks (with a camera). I think it came out pretty good. This was about 6-7+ exposures of anywhere from .5 sec to 15 sec. I stacked them up, and like what I was able to get. I applied what I have been learning from star trail photography to this process, and it gave me a bit more creative freedom. It is especially challenging if you want to get the right exposure on the foreground as well as the fireworks, but taking multiple exposures really is the only way to get it right.




Diamonds of Independence by @!ex, on Flickr


----------



## Chewy734 (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome shot Alex!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 3, 2012)

@!ex said:


> This was my first real attempt at shooting fireworks (with a camera). I think it came out pretty good. This was about 6-7+ exposures of anywhere from .5 sec to 15 sec. I stacked them up, and like what I was able to get. I applied what I have been learning from star trail photography to this process, and it gave me a bit more creative freedom. It is especially challenging if you want to get the right exposure on the foreground as well as the fireworks, but taking multiple exposures really is the only way to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi @!ex, if you ever decided to write a book about HDR photography...I'll be the 1st one to pre-order it. LOVE your works.


----------



## @!ex (Jul 3, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> @!ex said:
> 
> 
> > This was my first real attempt at shooting fireworks (with a camera). I think it came out pretty good. This was about 6-7+ exposures of anywhere from .5 sec to 15 sec. I stacked them up, and like what I was able to get. I applied what I have been learning from star trail photography to this process, and it gave me a bit more creative freedom. It is especially challenging if you want to get the right exposure on the foreground as well as the fireworks, but taking multiple exposures really is the only way to get it right.
> ...



Thanks for the kind words. (sound of gears turning inside my head...)


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 3, 2012)

I had a really long post on shooting fireworks with blub and using a black card to control exposure but i lost it

luckily joe mcnally has written the sme thing basically in his blog

http://www.joemcnally.com/blog/


----------



## @!ex (Jul 4, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I had a really long post on shooting fireworks with blub and using a black card to control exposure but i lost it
> 
> luckily joe mcnally has written the sme thing basically in his blog
> 
> http://www.joemcnally.com/blog/



Seems like a fun technique, and maybe someday I'll try it, but kind of dated and a bit antiquated with modern gear and digital layering.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't use Bulb mode either.


----------



## @!ex (Jul 4, 2012)

Whoever is taking pics tonight, lets all post our shots later and compare.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 4, 2012)

@!ex said:


> Whoever is taking pics tonight, lets all post our shots later and compare.



I am shooting at the Ashland, OH fireworks. I'll try as much stuff as I can, but these local fireworks shows go quickly.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 5, 2012)

My luck tonight was as follows: The scene you see here SHOULD have been the viewpoint of the fireworks: (yes that "junk" you see beside the lightning, is heavy hail and rain, it is not a photo artifact :-[)


----------



## @!ex (Jul 5, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> My luck tonight was as follows: The scene you see here SHOULD have been the viewpoint of the fireworks: (yes that "junk" you see beside the lightning, is heavy hail and rain, it is not a photo artifact :-[)



Actually I really like the shot, so all is not lost...


----------



## @!ex (Jul 5, 2012)

Here is what I came up with tonight. Also, there is another thread Revup started that may be a better place to post...

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7823.0




Mile High 'Merica by @!ex, on Flickr


----------



## squarebox (Jul 5, 2012)

You guys need to come to Japan. Local fireworks here last about 2.5 hours and occur somewhere in Japan every weekend throughout the summer.


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 5, 2012)

In the manual of my Canon EF (1974 model SLR) there was a section about general photographic procedures and they had an information for fireworks:
100 ISO with f/11 - I remember it as Rule 111 = 100 + 11

This works well and preserves the colors of the individual effects. I haven't observed it by using 200 ISO and f/11 - see the image below. After using -1EV in DPP i regained structure and color in the upper right pattern (blueish-white).

Combine it with Bulb and a cable release and ... you are there. Use Bulb to collect the fireworks "image" and control the balance between fireworks and surroundings. A black cloth (or hat) can be used to suppress light from additional firework activity and enhance the light of the surroundings.

About focus: set the focus carefully with AF (use a bright light/building element) in the same distance like the fireworks or use live view.

Best - Michael

EDIT: Why does the 111-rule work so well? Pyrotechnique is very stable: (1) They burn magnesium with some oxidants and additives which produce the colors and (2) the velocity of the "glow balls" are nearly the same, similar explosives and the same gravitational field (hopefully).
But - as Chuck below stated - see this role as a STARTING POINT and use variations for your artistical expression ...


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Jul 5, 2012)

my suggestion is there is no hard fast this is what happens with fireworks rule. As stated by another, ISO 100 f11, yes, that is a good starting point, but what works at the beginning does not work in the finale. Throughout the course there will be big flashes of light, lesser flashes, then a big one followed by little ones. I was ranging between f8-f22, and from about 10 sec to 30 sec last night (ISO never left 100). So yeah, f11 is a good place to start, but, depending on where the display is, and the surrounding light, size of display, and overall creative effect ---f11 is a good start, but play around!!!


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 5, 2012)

Great shots chuck and @lex. My luck wasn't so hot... not because of storms per-se, but winds... high winds delayed the fireworks over an hour and after 10:15 give or take, it was time to pack it in, get kids to bed, etc... Of course right after we got home, got everyone to bed, I could hear the fireworks in the distance... Oh well...


----------



## westr70 (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome shots! Thanks for sharing and the information.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 5, 2012)

I used f11 or so, iso 100 and 3 to 6 second exposures and got way different results. 

I'll post a few.



TrumpetPower! said:


> Bulb is waaaaaay too long. You want an exposure in the range of a few to several seconds. Just as with lightning and with flash, aperture controls exposure; shutter speed controls the length of the tracks. Base ISO is good.
> 
> The challenge for exposure with fireworks comes when you try to shoot more than just the fireworks themselves, like including upturned faces or the city skyline. There's even going to be a full moon low in the sky on the Fourth...if you can shoot the moon and the fireworks, fantastic, but good luck getting the exposure right....
> 
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 5, 2012)

Here is one in about the 4 second range



scottkinfw said:


> I used f11 or so, iso 100 and 3 to 6 second exposures and got way different results.
> 
> I'll post a few.
> 
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 5, 2012)

Here is one where I adjusted temp to left.



scottkinfw said:


> Here is one in about the 4 second range
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 5, 2012)

Long exposure ~ 4-6 sec



scottkinfw said:


> Here is one where I adjusted temp to left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 5, 2012)

this is a 2-3 second range exposure.

All quite different results.



scottkinfw said:


> Long exposure ~ 4-6 sec
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Jul 6, 2012)

@!ex said:


> This was my first real attempt at shooting fireworks (with a camera). I think it came out pretty good. This was about 6-7+ exposures of anywhere from .5 sec to 15 sec. I stacked them up, and like what I was able to get. I applied what I have been learning from star trail photography to this process, and it gave me a bit more creative freedom. It is especially challenging if you want to get the right exposure on the foreground as well as the fireworks, but taking multiple exposures really is the only way to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice work! I am just learning the art of composite blending. Spent a while doing mainly HDR work, and I do love it but want to get away from that overly surreal look and the halos. I sense composite blending may be my next big learning assignment (along with really mastering off cam lighting)


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 6, 2012)

@!ex said:


> Here is what I came up with tonight. Also, there is another thread Revup started that may be a better place to post...
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7823.0
> 
> ...



That is really cool.


----------



## @!ex (Jul 7, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> @!ex said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what I came up with tonight. Also, there is another thread Revup started that may be a better place to post...
> ...


----------



## @!ex (Jul 7, 2012)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> @!ex said:
> 
> 
> > This was my first real attempt at shooting fireworks (with a camera). I think it came out pretty good. This was about 6-7+ exposures of anywhere from .5 sec to 15 sec. I stacked them up, and like what I was able to get. I applied what I have been learning from star trail photography to this process, and it gave me a bit more creative freedom. It is especially challenging if you want to get the right exposure on the foreground as well as the fireworks, but taking multiple exposures really is the only way to get it right.
> ...



Ya blending is really important, and can actually really add to HDR when the two are combined. Also if you do HDR right and really learn how the settings in your tone mapping software work, it can be done without any halos and surreality.


----------



## revup67 (Jul 7, 2012)

TC106 wrote:


> Mark Wallace from AdoramaTV has great video for shooting fireworks. He recommends the following:
> 
> Use Tripod
> Use Cable Release
> ...



I just caught this posting this evening 7/7/12..that is precisely what I had used to the "T" (BULB) especially the just shy of inifinity..most valuable tip..my posts are in the 5D MKIII thread


----------



## picturesbyme (Jul 7, 2012)

Just a few from Ocean City, MD. 
(more here http://atlanticpicture.com/p466404080 )
From 5 to 10 sec, ISO 100, at F 11 to 16.


----------



## revup67 (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's another - just getting around to post processing the batch. Settings were F10, ISO 100, 11 seconds, 83mm, BULB, tripod (Y), TR cable. Adobe Light Room 4 post processed (JPG from RAW)




Lake Mission Viejo, CA 4th of July by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## squarebox (Jul 27, 2012)

2nd time posting a picture to the forums... But this was my first attempt at fireworks with all the tips gathered from this thread.

It was a small festival with only 3000 fireworks launched lasting only 90 min, and they were all launched form the same area as they all exploded in the exact same spot, so no way to layer the images. In the future i'd probably try shorter exposures as I was sitting at 4-8secs for the most part.

650D 10mm f/14 2 secs exposure.

Btw, if you love fireworks you really should come to Japan. There is a fireworks festival every weekend until Oct. in towns within an hours train ride from me.


----------

